# Orbea Arin: any updates/reviews



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I am going insane trying to pick a new frame/bike. I have looked at what seems like a million frames/bikes. Went over Colnago, DeRosa, Pinarello, Merkx, Litespeed (way too expensive), Bianchi (allegedly terrible customer service), Trek Madone (rumors of frames retaining water), and now I am at the Orbea. I found a LBS that has the Litespeeds and the Orbeas, and I like both bikes, but I am somewhat leary of a titanium frame that costs as much as my car. So, I am looking at the Orbea Arin which is all aluminum and extremely light.

The other option is the Orca, but it isn't quite as light, and I am somewhat leary of carbon fiber's longevity. Plus, it is a little more expensive than the Arin. What is the difference between the two frames regarding stiffness and ride harshness. I am 5' 9" and 150 lbs, and will probably be down to 145 lbs as an optimal weight if I keep riding like I do. The roads around here are pretty smooth, but I don't know if that really matters. I used to race competitively 20 to 17 years ago, and am thinking about getting back into it.

I have been riding the same steel frame for 20 years now. I love riding on the road, but I like my mountain bike a lot better because of the indexed shifting and umpteen gear options. Can you tell how tired I am of my road bikes 12 speeds and down tube shifters that lack indexing?

I am hoping to get a test ride on both the Orca and the Arin, but who knows exactly what they have in stock.


----------



## jakecycle79 (Nov 3, 2005)

*Go carbon*

I trust the longevity of a carbon frame over a superlight aluminum frame, but Orbea has a lifetime warranty on their frames so you could go either way. Also from a resale standpoint a carbon frame has more appeal. If you want a more plush ride get the Orca or if you want a stiffer frame consider the Opal.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I think I am actually going to go with the Opal because it is stiffer and slightly lighter than the Orca and it is only slightly heavier than the Arin. Now, I just need to try and find the best price for the bike. My bike buying dillemma might finally be over.


----------



## gregdogg62 (Aug 9, 2004)

I saw one this weekend at the 24 Hour Mountain Bike National Championships. The local rep was showing off his personal bike. He had it outfitted with the new SRAM Force Gruppo. The bike was amazing. I was never a big fan of Orbeas, but the craftsmanship (non existent welds) was amazing. Every time I walked by I was staring. I want one!!


----------



## The Dude (Sep 14, 2005)

gregdogg62 said:


> I saw one this weekend at the 24 Hour Mountain Bike National Championships. The local rep was showing off his personal bike. He had it outfitted with the new SRAM Force Gruppo. The bike was amazing. I was never a big fan of Orbeas, but the craftsmanship (non existent welds) was amazing. Every time I walked by I was staring. I want one!!



I have one. I have a friend who knows someone who got me a Euro. paint job that isn't available in the US. It's the coolest bike I've ever had and I have it weighing 15.6 lbs with pedals and cages. The Zipp 303s and full Carbon record don't hurt the build either. The bike is light responsive and climbs like a coked up porn star upon a new stud. I've had an Orca as well, and the ride quality isn't as smooth as the full carbon bike, but I feel the performance my 145lb frame requires is perfect.


----------



## jakecycle79 (Nov 3, 2005)

The Dude said:


> I have one. I have a friend who knows someone who got me a Euro. paint job that isn't available in the US. It's the coolest bike I've ever had and I have it weighing 15.6 lbs with pedals and cages. The Zipp 303s and full Carbon record don't hurt the build either. The bike is light responsive and climbs like a coked up porn star upon a new stud. I've had an Orca as well, and the ride quality isn't as smooth as the full carbon bike, but I feel the performance my 145lb frame requires is perfect.


You bike sounds pretty cool.....FOR ME TO POOP ON!!!


----------



## The Dude (Sep 14, 2005)

jakecycle79 said:


> You bike sounds pretty cool.....FOR ME TO POOP ON!!!



You dirty dirty man. You pulled the poop card.


----------

